# PC für WoW



## mk77 (31. August 2009)

Hallo liebe leute auf buffed...

ich will euch ne frage stellen,

reicht eine ATI 4890 x2 im Crossfire Modus und 8Gb Ram und nen Quadcore 4x3,2 um Wow auf Ultimate zu spielen??

Mich hat es genervt das ich immer alles auf mittel drehen muss und die sichtweite runter.

Kann ich mit dem obrig genannten System alles hochstellen, auch in Raids?


Mfg und pls keine flames und schwa***vergleich sachen flame... 

ich danke für antworten die mir da weiterhelfen können...


----------



## Mikroflame (31. August 2009)

Der würd locker Reichen, ist sogar viel zu überdimensioniert,da WoW kein Quadcore unterstützt und 8GB eigendlich selten nötig sind.. Achte aber möglichst auf ein 64 Bit betriebssystem,da der Ram sonst nicht ausgekostet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst ja mal ,solltest du den PC erst kaufen wollen,noch die Einzelteile erwähnen.. Nicht das da im PC ein Chinaböller Netzteil und ein billig Mainboard steckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (31. August 2009)

Sollte reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Flame nur ein TIpp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frag am besten  hier : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=5  (PC - Technik Forum)
Oder gleich hier : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=110452


----------



## mk77 (31. August 2009)

solle kein "schaut her wie toll blabla" werden. sry die das verstanden haben

danke für die infos...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (31. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (31. August 2009)

Klappen sogar alle Spiele auf Hoch.


----------



## mk77 (31. August 2009)

danke für die schnellen antworten


----------



## Maxugon (31. August 2009)

Ich kann dich nicht ernstnehmen.Sry.


----------



## _Yo_ (31. August 2009)

Ich hab nen uralten Dreckspc mit 1gb Ram und stelle trotzdem alles bis auf Schatten und den Ultimate Modus auf hoch..


----------



## Soramac (31. August 2009)

Veraltete Rechner kommen einfach besser klar als Highend Rechner. Wieso auch immer.

Kommt sehr auf den CPU und die Auflösung an.


----------



## 1337Stalker (31. August 2009)

Ich hab auch nur AMD Athlon 3200+ mit Gforce 7300GS und 2GB Ram und kann alles auf Hoch spielen ( ohne schatten)


----------



## Sypher (31. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Veraltete Rechner kommen einfach besser klar als Highend Rechner. Wieso auch immer.
> 
> Kommt sehr auf den CPU und die Auflösung an.




AMD Athlon 64 3500+
1024mb RAM 
Radeon X600 grafikkarte (PCI-e Edition)

komm auf keinen grünen Stich mehr.
Sehe selbst bei ALLES auf Low/Aus NIX mehr von Dalaran und will an "laggfrei" und "Dalaran" nicht mal denken...


----------



## Tamaecki (31. August 2009)

willste uns neidisch machen , was du von mama bekommen hast, oder was soll die frage?
nehme dich einfach nicht ernst!!

und zweitens heisst das nicht ultimate sondern ULTRA


----------



## Dagonzo (31. August 2009)

Tja verstehe ich auch nicht. Sollte er den PC haben, kann man WoW installieren und es einfach ausprobieren, ohne nachfragen zu müssen. Ich kann den TE auch nicht ernst nehmen. Naja Prollversuch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Yo_ (31. August 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> AMD Athlon 64 3500+
> 1024mb RAM
> Radeon X600 grafikkarte (PCI-e Edition)
> 
> ...



Es gibt gute und schlechte Dalarantage^^


----------



## Kvick (31. August 2009)

das Ding sollte ohne Probleme reichen, auch wenns für WoW vllt en bissel zu viel ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    naja jedem das seine..
aber, wie einer meiner Vorredner schon sagte, achste darauf das du die 64bit Edition nimmst, da sonst max. 3.5 GB ausgenutzt werden (was auch locker für WoW reicht^^)..
Nachteil an 64bit ist, dass es manchmal schwieriger wird an treiber zu kommen.. aber das is ne andere Geschichte..^^  hf damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## legammler (31. August 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Tja verstehe ich auch nicht. Sollte er den PC haben, kann man WoW installieren und es einfach ausprobieren, ohne nachfragen zu müssen. Ich kann den TE auch nicht ernst nehmen. Naja Prollversuch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## Grushdak (31. August 2009)

mk77 schrieb:


> ... Mich hat es genervt das ich immer alles auf mittel drehen muss und die sichtweite runter.


Hmm glaub nicht, daß das an Deinem PC lag - eher daran,
daß Du noch eines der allerersten Modems benutzt hast - diesen Akustikkoppler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^

Sry, TE, kann Dich nicht ernst nehmen.
Dazu habe ich mit 40 schon zuviel erlebt ...


----------



## Maxugon (31. August 2009)

*notiz machen*
Grushdak ist 40!

Over and Out!


----------



## mk77 (31. August 2009)

naja an die meinen proll oder so...nein ich habe nie gesagt das ihn den habe, aber kaufen möchte...da ich ihn nicht habe, kann ich es nicht testen

und das den mir dir mama kauft...tjo wenn du meinst...


----------



## Soramac (31. August 2009)

Neid ist die ...


----------



## mk77 (31. August 2009)

kann eigentlich geschlossen werden...kommen ja nur leute die nur sch** schreiben...

anscheinend muss man sich in sachen hardware gut auskennen...fragen darf man ja hier nicht...sind ja alles pro´s hier...kein platz für fragen


----------



## Soramac (31. August 2009)

Nächstes mal im PC-Technik Forum.

Hier gibts die möchtegern WoW Hardware Profis.


----------



## mk77 (31. August 2009)

ok, danke dir.


----------



## somogu (31. August 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> AMD Athlon 64 3500+
> 1024mb RAM
> Radeon X600 grafikkarte (PCI-e Edition)
> 
> ...


also ich hatte die grafikkarte auch mal alter was ein drecksding neue reingebaut bei mir lief super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (31. August 2009)

1. bin kein Pro
2. bin nicht neidisch
3. bin zufrieden mit meinem 3 Jahre alten PC
4. Auch der neueste PC muss gut eingerichtet sein und bedient werden - ansonsten nützt er nix.
5. Der Neueste PC ist nicht immer der Beste
Zum CNC Programmieren (mit meinem Programm) sind 500 MHz schon zu viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6. @ TE ... 
Was bedeutet für Dich ein PC?
Gehst Du zum Kaufen los und fragst dem Händler - Läuft da WoW auf Ultra bei 100fps? ^^

na denn ...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (31. August 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> 4. Auch der neueste PC muss gut eingerichtet sein und bedient werden - ansonsten nützt er nix.



und das ist der knackpunkt bei den meisten.


----------



## mk77 (31. August 2009)

der PC is eigentlich schon wichtig...ich arbeite drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja beruflich...nur in sachen grafikkarte hab ich keine ahnung...

und nein, ich geh nicht in das geschäft und frage so...ich stell ihn mir bei hardwareversand.de zusammen


----------



## Soramac (31. August 2009)

Wie gesagt eine GTX260 oder HD4870 reicht auch locker.


----------



## mk77 (31. August 2009)

ok, danke...@ Soramac


----------



## Soramac (31. August 2009)

Wie gesagt, mach mal einen Thread auf im PC-Technik Forum und post mal deine Zusammenstellung von hardwareversand, das man da nochmal ein Blick drüber werfen kann.


----------



## mk77 (31. August 2009)

ok, hab es im techniker forum gepostet mir dem Restlichen System


Hier der Link: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=121778


----------



## Dagonzo (31. August 2009)

mk77 schrieb:


> naja an die meinen proll oder so...nein ich habe nie gesagt das ihn den habe, aber kaufen möchte...da ich ihn nicht habe, kann ich es nicht testen
> 
> und das den mir dir mama kauft...tjo wenn du meinst...





mk77 schrieb:


> Mich hat es genervt das ich immer alles auf mittel drehen muss und die sichtweite runter.


Dann müsste es aber heißen: *Mich nervt es*, aber nicht *Mich hat es genervt*, denn das sagt mir eindeutig das du den PC hast und nicht kaufen willst. Also ich habe schon richtig verstanden, aber du hast nicht das geschrieben was du meintest. Also selber Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwizazadera (31. August 2009)

Tjo der FETTESTE BUG sitz halt immer noch VOR dem PC *ggg*



Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Arosk (31. August 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Ich hab nen uralten Dreckspc mit 1gb Ram und stelle trotzdem alles bis auf Schatten und den Ultimate Modus auf hoch..



hehe 1 Fps ftw


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (31. August 2009)

8gb ram?

verdammte scheisse


----------



## Dagonzo (31. August 2009)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> 8gb ram?
> 
> verdammte scheisse


8GB ist kein Ding. Kommt darauf an was man mit dem PC macht. Für Spiele brauchst du nicht so viel.


----------



## Don_ftw (31. August 2009)

Wenn wir schon über PC´s sprechen hier frag ich gleich auch mal bevor ihr mich in 10 min anflamt das ich Sufu benutzen soll ^^
Also Ich werde mir kaufen :
AMD phenom x4 2,6ghz quad core
ram 4gb 
raedon graka 49** (weis die restlichen Ziffern jz net ^^)

Habe aber eine 32 bit version dabei, klar eine 64 bit version wär net schlecht zu benützen, aber um die 0,5gb ram kommts mir jz auch nicht mehr drauf an... 

Sehe ich das alles richtig ?? Oder kann mich hier noch wer verbessern ?? Danke !!


Mfg Don


----------



## Herr Blizzard (31. August 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Ich kann dich nicht ernstnehmen.Sry.




Jo, prahlt hier mit nem 600 Euro System (wahrscheinlich) und fragt ob er ein 5 Jahre altes SPiel drauf zocken kann.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (1. September 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Ich hab nen uralten Dreckspc mit 1gb Ram und stelle trotzdem alles bis auf Schatten und den Ultimate Modus auf hoch..


und hast dann sogar 2fps statt nur einen.............


----------



## Areos (1. September 2009)

vergiss den quadcore und kauf nen vernünftiges board/speicher/netzteil und sonst gute komponenten quad core wird dir nix bringen genauso wie die 8gb ram 

vernünftige abgestimme komponenten bringen immer mehr wie 3 teile das beste und der rest schrott


----------



## Dark Guardian (1. September 2009)

Zwei X2 im Crossfire?

Was zum Teufel will man mit 4 GPUs?

Mal davon abgesehen das man dafür ein gewaltiges Netzteil braucht da meine X2 mal locker 480 Watt frisst und um die 50 Ampere auf der entsprechenden 12 Volt Leitung braucht.... dürfte über 100 Euro hinlegen für ein qualitativ hochwertiges Markennetzteil damit der Rechner genug Strom hat.

Warum nicht gleich ein Mainboard das Triple-Crossfire kann und 3 X2 Karten.... Eurer Stromanbieter wird es euch danken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (1. September 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Ich hab nen uralten Dreckspc mit 1gb Ram und stelle trotzdem alles bis auf Schatten und den Ultimate Modus auf hoch..




wem möchtest du das glaubhaft machen? unsinn hoch drei!


----------



## Nimophelio (1. September 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Tja verstehe ich auch nicht. Sollte er den PC haben, kann man WoW installieren und es einfach ausprobieren, ohne nachfragen zu müssen. Ich kann den TE auch nicht ernst nehmen. Naja Prollversuch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und sollte man erst fragen ob WoW aus so einem Rechner läuft und ihn sich DANN kaufen wollen würde man natürlich nicht in einem WoW Forum fragen richtig...?


----------



## dermannderniemalslebte (1. September 2009)

Heisst es nicht normalerweise man kauft WoW für den PC und nicht einen PC für WoW xD ?^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitechapel (1. September 2009)

Bei denen die sagen es läuft flüssig außer mit dem Schatten..
Klappt das auch wenn das Anti-Aliasing auf höchstes gestellt ist?
Soll kein Flame oder sonstiges sein, sondern nur ne Frage..


----------



## Dagonzo (1. September 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Und sollte man erst fragen ob WoW aus so einem Rechner läuft und ihn sich DANN kaufen wollen würde man natürlich nicht in einem WoW Forum fragen richtig...?


Wie ich schon schrieb, soll er seinen Beitrag dann auch richtig definieren. So wie er es am Anfang schrieb, konnte man es nur so verstehen das er ihn schon hat. Ist es meine Schuld das er sich nicht richtig ausdrücken kann?


----------



## Shizo. (1. September 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> AMD Athlon 64 3500+
> 1024mb RAM
> Radeon X600 grafikkarte (PCI-e Edition)
> 
> ...




Fast den gleichen hab ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AMD Athlon 64 3200+
1024 mb RAM
Radeon X1600


----------



## Areos (1. September 2009)

ich hab nen intel e6750, gigabyte p35 ds3 board, ne 8800gt, 4gb cl5 corsair xms2, nen stabiles und gutes enermax netzteil ( grad ka was für nen typ) und bei mir läuft alles flüssig egal wie neu mit guten einstelungen auf windows 7 64bit. es zählen immer gut abestimme komponenten mehr als aus die größten wo es gibt aber schlecht zusammengestellt. fängt schon mit dem board oder netzteil an


----------



## Gomel (1. September 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> Zwei X2 im Crossfire?
> 
> Was zum Teufel will man mit 4 GPUs?



Soweit ich weiss,gibt es keine 4890x2,daher denke ich,das er 2x eine 4890 meint,da es wie du schon schriebst,einfach viel zu viel Strom verbraucht,wie man ander Mars sehen kann,die verbraucht bis zu 470 Watt und ich hab auch nur 20-25 fps in Dalaran und ich denke,ich kenne mich doch etwas mit meinen Komponenten aus..


----------



## Nebola (1. September 2009)

Ich habe das Gefühl der Thread wird nie von seinem Tiepunkt wegkommen.


----------

